# A Event coming in October To NEPA?



## DatFlow (Mar 10, 2008)

Does anyone know about the event coming to North Eastern Penn. In October? I was talking to my teachers about it at class and they were saying I can go and compete If I wanted to, and I'd be around green by than (test coming up) If I pass all my test's...and they were saying I have a good chance if I keep advancing the way I am, to win! I was just wondering if anyone else participates?


----------

